# Crappie Fishing



## StriperSlayerG1 (Jul 1, 2013)

Did some Crappie fishing over the weekend and caught more then I thought we would catch. This was only half of what we caught but all were thrown back. Always a fun fish to catch.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

Wtg we need details what, where, etc.


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice mess of fish. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

Speaking of Crappie - - - I have chartered a professional guide for next Sunday for my wife.
She is ADDICTED to Crappie and knows absolutely nothing about where to go, what to do, etc etc etc.
I figure for $150 for half a day of professional hands on education, it will be priceless in the long run.
THEN !!! we can use our own boat and know where to go, lures, jigs, etc.
This guide uses nothing but live minnows and catches the limit (50) every time.
Then, the guy that works at Ace Hardware where we buy our minnows, says he gets the same results
in another lake using nothing but jigs - no live bait at all. So we may try to charter him at some point.
Looking so forward to next Sunday !! weather will be 8o*f. and sunny. ( LOL yeah, EIGHTY degrees !! )

Good Job, Slayer, Good Job !!


----------



## StriperSlayerG1 (Jul 1, 2013)

BarefootJohnny said:


> Speaking of Crappie - - - I have chartered a professional guide for next Sunday for my wife.
> She is ADDICTED to Crappie and knows absolutely nothing about where to go, what to do, etc etc etc.
> I figure for $150 for half a day of professional hands on education, it will be priceless in the long run.
> THEN !!! we can use our own boat and know where to go, lures, jigs, etc.
> ...




Sounds Like a good plan Johnny! Actually my dad used a jig and out fished me totally compared to my live bait. Eighty degrees?!?! Aw man. lol


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

Correction on the weather: the 5:00 news just said it will be *EIGHTY FOUR* degrees on Sunday !!!!! *84*

Even tho the guide only uses live minnows, I am still taking a pocket full of crappie jigs from Bass Pro just to try for myself.


----------



## Carlows (Mar 20, 2011)

Where you catch those at (PM me if you can let me know)? My mom moved up here from Alabama and she has been begging me to find out where she can catch crappies at. I like fishing for a sport, but she likes to eat them.


----------



## Mad Chummer (Feb 6, 2004)

BarefootJohnny said:


> Speaking of Crappie - - - I have chartered a professional guide for next Sunday for my wife.
> She is ADDICTED to Crappie and knows absolutely nothing about where to go, what to do, etc etc etc.
> I figure for $150 for half a day of professional hands on education, it will be priceless in the long run.
> THEN !!! we can use our own boat and know where to go, lures, jigs, etc.
> ...


Where is that guide out of? Any more info? Thanks.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

Sorry, I was only commenting on the Crappie fish. Not to mislead anyone that I am in Maryland.
I am in SUNNY FLORIDA and used a local guide here.
We caught 18 BIG crappie in a couple of hours and lost one HUGE large mouth bass ! every bit of
10 pounds on a live shiner. Minnows were the bait of choice for that charter on Lake Butler, Florida.

The guide used a Lawrence Elite 5 Fish Finder to find and focus on " bait balls " . . . 
I observed his technique very carefully. Instead of trying to find underwater structure,
He hunted "bait balls" - schools of minnows and small bait fish that showed up very well on his fish finder.
10 seconds of being on a bait ball, we got crappie. Darndest thing I ever saw. but it WORKS !!
we had 9 poles out with the standard two hook Crappie Rig drop shot with live minnows in 30ft of water.
He had some shiners left over from the day before and put one out on a bass rod just to see how it goes.
WOW. that bass rocketed from 30 feet of water like a Saturn Five rocket and exploded on the surface like a tarpon. what a sight to see.
flailed his head and shook the hook. They don't get to be that big by being stupid.

I just bought a 16' bass boat last week and it came with an old B&W Humminbird fish finder. Which I promptly
replaced with a new Humminbird Helix 5 with GPS. Will be going back to Lake Butler this weekend to try to find
the one that got away.
oh, and the wife caught a 20.5 soft shell turtle on that 10# test line LOL LOL that was fun too.
Will post in the FLORIDA forum of the results. Sorry to impose on you Maryland guys.........
tight lines,
Johnny


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Congrats and nice report


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

BarefootJohnny said:


> Sorry, I was only commenting on the Crappie fish. Not to mislead anyone that I am in Maryland.
> I am in SUNNY FLORIDA and used a local guide here.
> We caught 18 BIG crappie in a couple of hours and lost one HUGE large mouth bass ! every bit of
> 10 pounds on a live shiner. Minnows were the bait of choice for that charter on Lake Butler, Florida.
> ...


Who cares about fishing in FL??????????


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

ummmmm I guess it would be all those EFFIN SNOW BIRDS from NY, NJ, PA AND *MD* !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

